# My Recovery Story



## Palr76 (Sep 9, 2021)

I've been reading some posts. Saw that some people are dealing with some tremendous acute pain right now. I thought I'd share my story in hopes that it might help. I know what helped me might not work for everyone, particularly those with blank mind (however I've had problems with the blank mind a lot at certain times in my life too). I wish you all a full recovery, and will keep you in my thoughts. There is always hope.
About 22 years ago I was in the deepest state of depression and anxiety for a few months after developing a nightmarish case of DPDR from the combination of using a high dose of Robitussin and then getting off my antidepressant. After seeing a new psychiatrist and getting on some new meds (an antidepressant and an antipsychotic for schizophrenia), I came out of the deepest pit of DPDR/anxiety. Then I've gradually gotten better every year since. What's helped improve my psych health through the years and get more and more in touch with a joyful state of mind is a lot of exercise (even though I still have issues with fatigue), going to bed and waking up at the same time everyday and not getting too much sleep, being awake for the daylight hours, meditation, getting out my head and focusing on the outside world, and studying and practicing spirituality. All the mystics of all cultures say that at the core of all beings and things is limitless love, joy, and consciousness, but some things that can obscure this reality from people is too much thinking, and identifying too strongly with are limited, individual 
selves. So what's helped me a great deal is letting go of thought and my individual self. If you have no individual self to cling to or worry about or protect, the DP could disappear. I'm obsessed with trying not to offend people so I usually never talk about spirituality. But I thought it might help to tell you about a lot of what's helped me, even though it might not work for everyone.
There's a lot of funny movies and youtube videos. They're a good way to focus on something outside of yourself. Even though I do remember at my lowest point I was terrified as hell from watching a funny Jim Carrey movie at the theaters with my Dad. But it can be good to try anything that turns the attention outward.


----------

